# Beethoven: Sinfonia "Eroica"; Coriolan Ourverture



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall
Beethoven: Sinfonia "Eroica"; Coriolan Ourverture

Release DateApril 29, 2016
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Orchestral
Recording Location
Collégiale du Château de Cardona
LabelAlia Vox
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
Duration52:08

3.5R


----------

